# Rocky Mountain Rally T-shirts



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

*SHIRT ORDERS TAKEN UNTIL APRIL 22*

Outbackers,

Please place your order on this thread for Rocky Mountain Rally T-shirts. Orders will be easy to track when everything is on a single thread. Given the number of people I have interested in shirts, costs will not exceed $16.70 for adult M to XL and $19.12 for XXL. If more shirts are ordered, prices will be lower. These prices include tax.

The shirts are 6.1 oz pre-shrunk long-sleeve shirts. The model and artist below (that would be the DW) is wearing an XL t-shirt that was used to create the sample. The image is a heat transfer onto the shirt.

Please respond to this thread with your order. Because of the size of the image (8.75" wide and 7.75" tall) only adult sizes are offered. If you are interested in the "Proud to be an Outbacker" version of this shirt, please place your order here as well.

Photos are below. Please forgive my digital camera...it is an old 1.3 megapixel unit:

Here is the shirt close-up









DW modeling the t-shirt









Non-Rally Image









Randy


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Randy,

Nicely done - congratulations to the artist.

Are you going through a local shirt company or on-line?

BBB


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

This is a local company in Castle Rock, Brian. I wanted to work with someone local to ensure quality (we made several tweaks to the heat transfer image before finalizing it).

Randy


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Randy,
Can you send me a point of contact via personal mail or email? We are still searching for a company for our spring rally who will ensure quality at a reasonible price.

Brian


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Sounds good, Brian. I sent you a note. Let's touch base on Monday.

Randy


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

I'll take a rally shirt in an XL. 
How do I get you the cash?

Drifter


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Drifter,

I'll just take orders for now. Don't worry about payment yet.

Thanks, Randy


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Sign me up for two in long sleeve non rally version. size XL.
I'll take two more in short sleeve size XL.

Just let me know when the time is for payment and such.


----------



## salman (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks for sending the link! Shirts look great, we'll take two long-sleeve, Rally Version, one XL, one L.

See ya in July, if not sooner.

Let us know how/when to pay.


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

We will take one Large....

Ray


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Randy,

T-shirts look great!

I'd like two; an XXL non-rally and an XL non-rally. Let me know when to get you the money. Or we can make the deal in Palo Duro. Whichever is best for you.

Mark


----------



## RoxboroughSkiMan (Mar 4, 2004)

We'll take a L and an XXL, both Rally.

Thanks Randy.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey Everyone,

For those of you not attending the Rocky Mountain Rally and are ordering the non-rally version of the shirts, I will mail the shirts to you with delivery confirmation. I estimate a couple dollars to around $2.50 to mail the shirts.

I plan to take orders until late April so everyone can have their shirts for the busy camping season.

Randy


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Randy,

Payment?









Mark


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Mark,

I want to wait until all orders are in before collecting payments. As more shirts are ordered, the price per shirt goes down. I will bill each of you when order collection is over via PM. Payment options will include sending a check, PayPal, or pay at the Rally (for Rally attendees).

Mark, since you are I are meeting in Pal Duro over Memorial Day, we'll exchange goods for cash in person.

Randy


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Randy,

Thanks for the update. BTW, did I mention _short sleeve _(if possible)?

See ya in May!

Mark


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Mark,

While short sleeve shirts are not out of the question, I am offering only long-sleeve right now. I have noted your desire for short-sleeve and will apply it in late April if we meet our minimum (which I am expecting to). Different kinds of shirts will reset the quantity discounts (everyone will pay more). By limiting to one type (and color), volume discounts are applied...

Randy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

*SHIRT ORDERS TAKEN UNTIL MAY 3*

Randy


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Randy,
I'll take one. Non-rally.
Brian


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Orders will be taken for both Rally and Non-Rally shirts until THIS FRIDAY, April 22. I can't wait any longer. I want my shirt! Colorado camping season is here in two weeks (unless you are Parker Outbacker who de-winterizes right before a blizzard).

Randy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Somehow I do not think we will ever let him (Parker) forget that.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

OK! Shirt order goes in on Tuesday morning, May 3. Here are the confirmed long-sleeve t-shirt orders:

Rally Version
Castle Rock Outbackers: XXL, L
Drifter: XL
Salman: XL, L
Camptails: L
RoxboroughSkiMan: XXL, L

Non-Rally Version
Katrina: XL, XL
mswalt: XXL, XL
BigBadBrain: XXL

Last Call On Orders!

Randy


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

These will look Great with our new Outback.2 M and 1XL non rally ( wish I could come)TeeShirts.
Thanks for the nice art work. sunny 
Jan


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Long sleeves is fine !
Jan


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

OK! Shirt order goes in on Tuesday morning, May 3. Here are the confirmed long-sleeve t-shirt orders:

Rally Version
Castle Rock Outbackers: XXL, L
Drifter: XL
Salman: XL, L
Camptails: L
RoxboroughSkiMan: XXL, L

Non-Rally Version
Katrina: XL, XL
mswalt: XXL, XL
BigBadBrain: XXL
cookie9933: XL, M, M

Last Call On Orders!

Randy


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

randy:

i will take a x-large non rally.

thank you.

darrel


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Shirts are finished! I will be contacting each of you for mailing address information.

Randy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

BBB, mswalt, RoxboroughSkiMan, and camptails...your shirts are shipped. Price per shirt is $15.90 thru XL, $17.27 for XXL.

Please send a check to the address I sent you. Amounts are:

BBB: already paid

mswalt: $33.17 + $4.14 ship + $0.55 delivery confirmation = $37.86

ROX: $33.17 + $3.53 ship + $0.55 delivery confirmation = $37.25

camptails: $15.90 + $2.67 ship + $0.55 delivery confirmation = $19.12

Drifter: $15.90 (shirt delivered to Rally)

Salman: $31.80 (shirt delivered to Rally)

Drobe5150: shipping tomorrow, amount pending

Cookie9933: need your shipping address

Katrina: shipping tomorrow, amount pending

Randy


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Randy,

Will do and Thanks.

Mark


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

All shirts have been shipped. Cookie, Katrina, and Drobe...you have mail.

BBB: (PAID)

mswalt: $33.17 + $4.14 ship + $0.55 delivery confirmation = $37.86

ROX: $33.17 + $3.53 ship + $0.55 delivery confirmation = $37.25

camptails: $15.90 + $2.67 ship + $0.55 delivery confirmation = $19.12 (PAID)

Drifter: $15.90 (shirt delivered to Rally) (PAID)

Salman: $31.80 (shirt delivered to Rally)

Drobe5150: $15.90 + 2.90 ship + $0.55 delivery confirmation = $19.35

Cookie9933: $47.70 + $4.49 ship + $0.55 delivery confirmation = $52.74

Katrina: $31.80 + $4.49 ship + $0.55 delivery confirmation = $36.84


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Randy,

Shirts received Saturday....check mailed Monday.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Randy,
Got my shirt - send me an email with cost and address to send a check to.

Looks really nice - my wife is jealous of my growing Outbacker wardrobe!

BBB


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Regarding the shirt washing, wash them inside out. That will keep the screen image looking newer longer. And no hot water!

Randy


----------

